# Favorite table top game



## aftermath (Oct 1, 2004)

Well talking about board game made me think of table top games. this doesn't include board games.

I mean  magic, d&d , warhammer, etc,
I myself play magic, D&D, rifts, lord of the ring miniture, and serveral self-invented games. 

what you guys play?


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 1, 2004)

I used to play Avalon Hill's Advanced Squad Leader but then my regular opponent got a job in the British Embassy in South Africa so now I have to rely on my trusty PC for a challenge (so difficult to find an opponent or the time now for ASL).


----------



## Blackfrost (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, my favorites are, in order:


*Dungeons and Dragons* (I love designing a dungeon or campaign then DM'ing it for a group, although I haven't done so in about 5 years )
*BATTLETECH* (not this new click stuff, but old school!  My forces stand 2 Regiments strong!  Okay, maybe not so strong...  Truth be told they are in serious need of refit and repair, again it's been about 5 years since I done any serious play )
*Warhammer 40k* (Running a Deamonhunter Army 2000pts and building a 3000pt White Scars force *or Ravenwing still undecided)
Blackfrost


----------



## aftermath (Oct 8, 2004)

DM ing rules! i've been Dm for about 3 years playing ad&d. 

ever play magic the gathering? it is a really good game and if you can get a good deck ur set. I started playing again since i moved out. here i am now, there are a bunch of people that play, so i had to rebuild my deck. it took me about a month, but i have some really sweet cards. like wrath of god... oh its a great one 

By the way, welcome!


----------



## mac1 (Oct 10, 2004)

I was expecting this thread to be about either the old 70's and 80's table-top arcade machines (I loved Warlords and Pong), or pinball. I've never been a D&D and Warhammer guy, that stuff just never appealed to me. I had loads of mates who loved Warhammer and used to do live-action roleplay, but again that never appealed to me either. Sorry!


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 11, 2004)

I DM Star Wars and while I do not play Warhammer, I do collect the miniatures and paint them.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Blackfrost, and welcome to the chronicles network. 

 As for table top - AD&D with full dungeon plans and figures was always great. 

 Only managed to get the old Warhammer mass battle played a couple of times, but good fun. And BattleTech - yes, played that a bit as well - especially liked designing my own mechs.


----------



## scalem X (Oct 20, 2004)

I play magic the gathering a lot with friends and started to play tournaments a few months ago. So far I've been to 3 tournaments.
1st=disaster 13th out of 14
2nd=pretty good 25th out of 114
3rd=also pretty good 5th out of 34

I also used to play DnD but it eats my time  and I still have to go to school and lan-parties and karate and risk evenings and movie evenings, parties,...


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 20, 2004)

An evening of Karate?? 

I presume you mean classes and not that you just get together and knock lumps out of each other


----------



## aftermath (Oct 20, 2004)

cool. you play friday night magic? I am going to start there and move up to local touries. I know have a good deck. It jsut needs to be balanced more. What colors you play with or do you use 2 or 3 diff decks?


----------



## cj719 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ah, Crack:The Addiction....um Magic yeah   Used to play, hated the revamps and now have too many old cards that either no longer do what made them good (4 forked fireballs...ah the days) or cannot be used at all.
Jyhad/Vampire: the Eternal Struggle is a great card game still.  Avalon Hills Advanced Civilization is so fun.  Risk 2210-spiced up and may only be 5 turns long, but the changes in gameplay still make it standard Risk length.  RPG-wise, I've played all aforementioned plus the paper version of V:tES.  All-in-all I've played way to many big and small games.  (beta tested a lot of them too)
Oh yeah, go try and find some of the "fun" card games (non-CCG/TCG) like Lunch Money (you canNOT go wrong with that game) or Munchkin/Space Munchkin series (great spoof on D&D/Star Wars/Star Trek RPGs)


----------



## scalem X (Nov 2, 2004)

Well to answer some questions:
foxbat, yes I mean karate lessons, but the idea of getting together to beat each other up sounds fun .

afthermath, I only play sealed deck tournament wise (you buy one tournament pack and 2 boosters and make your deck out of that to play)
for the other tournament formats, you need loads of expensive cards and since I ain't spend all my money buying cards(or all my time trading my other expensive cards for the right ones), I aint got a deck that gives me equal chances on a tournament.
For the colors; I got decks in all colors and probably most combinations of colors.
my most competitive deck is pure blue and my latest decks (made from cards of the champions of chamigawa series) are a black, a white and a blue-red.


----------



## aftermath (Nov 2, 2004)

sweet deal. I play a mix of white and green which holds its own against anything anyone has thrown at it ...yet. i've been trading like crazy for cards to improve my deck everytime i move out of the house. I have bought alot of boosters and different things. my fiance plays now too. I started her on it about a month ago adn she has a lot of cards i thik for jsut starting. close to $200 worth.

i've been looking into creating a forum based war strategy game free of dice. if i ever work out the rules, i can post them here. it should be interesting.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

D&D
Vampire The Masquerade
Mage The Ascension
Rifts
Shadowrun
Kult
Call of Cthulhu


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Mar 5, 2005)

My favorites are Alternity and GURPS.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Apr 19, 2005)

warhammer 40k 

I have a 3,000 point Necrons army, a 1,500 point Tau army and a small Chaos Space Marines army


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 19, 2005)

*warhammer 40k*
i have a 10,000 ultramarine army and a 4,000 point demonhunter army.
also im thinking of building a army of pure ultramarine terminators because the new ones are so cool


----------



## Neon (Apr 19, 2005)

Does beer pong count? lol


----------

